# Questionable Culinary Concoctions



## DarthBranMuffin (9/2/21)

In the light of recent posts on another thread, some interesting food recipes, aka Questionable Culinary Concoctions, has come to light.

Thanks to the likes of @Drikusw , @RainstormZA and @Intuthu Kagesi 's dad, I am glad to see my pallet for food is not as strange as I thought.

So far we have:
Marie Biscuits with Butter
Marie's with Butter and Marmite
Peanut Butter and Marmite Sarmies
Peanut Butter and Banana Sarmies
Bacon and Banana

Another winner for me is chili pilchards on toast with golden syrup over the top.... a bit over the top it is, but it's devine!

Let's see what else everyone else enjoys and just maybe we find the replacement of the recent Big Mac Juice that popped up... (please NO, nobody make any of these flavors into a vape juice, I beg of you myself...you will spoil food for me for life...)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> In the light of recent posts on another thread, some interesting food recipes, aka Questionable Culinary Concoctions, has come to light.
> 
> Thanks to the likes of @Drikusw , @RainstormZA and @Intuthu Kagesi 's dad, I am glad to see my pallet for food is not as strange as I thought.
> 
> ...


Pilchards and syrup?? 

What is wrong with you

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/21)

For me its fish paste on toast. Loved it since a boy, just smells horrible

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/21)

Sandwich spread sarmie

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/21)

Pineapple on pizza. Dont care who what says, best pizza in the world is a ham and pineapple pizza

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/2/21)

My limits on "strangeness" are pretty normal, with my favourite snack(s) / quick meals being;

Sandwich Spread Sarmie with extra mayo
Cheese and Marmite Sarmie
Cheese and Mayo Sarmie
Ham, Cheese and Tomato Sarmie
Salami, Cheese and Tomato Sarmie
Anchovie Spread with melted butter on toast
Marmite with melted butted on toast
Peanut butter and Syrup Sarmie
Peanut butter and butter, (with additional salt), on toast
Mashed Avo, Grated Mature Cheddar Cheese and freshly cracked black pepper on toast, (_and then paced under a grill for a few minutes_)
Cheese, Tomato, Avo and Crispy Bacon Sarmie
Chicken Mayo and Crispy Bacon Sarmie

Flip... I'm getting peckish ... I'm off to the kitchen to find me a shnackeroo

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> In the light of recent posts on another thread, some interesting food recipes, aka Questionable Culinary Concoctions, has come to light.
> 
> Thanks to the likes of @Drikusw , @RainstormZA and @Intuthu Kagesi 's dad, I am glad to see my pallet for food is not as strange as I thought.
> 
> ...



Marie biscuits with butter dipped in tea ... What a winner! 
Them tinned Chilli, (_or the plain tomato sauce_), Pilchards on toast are also a winner  ... minus the syryp that is, (that syrup is best served with_ flapjacks, pancakes or waffles with ice-cream_).

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (9/2/21)

A nice fresh brown roll and Lay's chips

any flavour doesn't matter

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/21)

Avocado slices, streaky bacon slices on melba toast with white goat cheese

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Pineapple on pizza. Dont care who what says, best pizza in the world is a ham and pineapple pizza


Pineapple belongs on pizza

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stranger (9/2/21)

Yorkshire puddings with onion gravy

Yorkshire puddings with strawberry jam or peanut butter or marmalade or marmite or figs and goats cheese, lets just go with Yorkshire puddings and ... anything

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/21)

Stranger said:


> Yorkshire puddings with onion gravy
> 
> Yorkshire puddings with strawberry jam or peanut butter or marmalade or marmite or figs and goats cheese, lets just go with Yorkshire puddings and ... anything


I eat that here too - had one with ice cream and custard. It was delicious!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/21)

Once upon a time, when I was at boarding school, we had to make do with what we were given at the table. 

Marmite or bovril, with mixed jam on toast for breakfast or lunch. We also had banana and peanut butter. Heck we even tried syrup, jam and bovril / marmite. Since the school couldn't afford to supply Marmite or Bovril, some of us had to bring our own from home and we just simply shared it with the kids at our table.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Once upon a time, when I was at boarding school, we had to make do with what we were given at the table.
> 
> Marmite or bovril, with mixed jam on toast for breakfast or lunch. We also had banana and peanut butter. Heck we even tried syrup, jam and bovril / marmite. Since the school couldn't afford to supply Marmite or Bovril, some of us had to bring our own from home and we just simply shared it with the kids at our table.



I'm going to have culinary nightmares tonight ... Syrup Jam and Bovril OMG ;

The extent of my boarding school concoctions was marmalade on toast and then to toss that (overcooked, and blue!), fried egg on on top, in a vain attempt to disguise it's erm ... rubbery "flavour", also; (but as a separate "mix"), we would mix the peanut butter and syrup on either bread or toast ... the latter I still enjoy on occasion

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Avocado slices, streaky bacon slices on melba toast with white goat cheese


That sounds awesome. But would swop for rye bread

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/2/21)

Who has strange pizza toppings / choices? ... (_I guess this is where my culinary alter ego is exposed_) ...

I'm rather fond of a Vegetarian Pizza with extra Pepperoni, Anchovies, Capers, Olives and Garlic  .... optionally; 
To exchange the Pepperoni with copious quantities of shelled prawns, and add some chilli

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/2/21)

Dip your McD's skinny fries in their soft serve. 

Don't hate it 'till you try it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Creative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Who has strange pizza toppings / choices? ... (_I guess this is where my culinary alter ego is exposed_) ...
> 
> I'm rather fond of a Vegetarian Pizza with extra Pepperoni, Anchovies, Capers, Olives and Garlic  .... optionally;
> To exchange the Pepperoni with copious quantities of shelled prawns, and add some chilli




Pizza with anything but desert on, love the option of making a pizza a two-in-one with one flavor on the one side and another on the other side... usually end up with something chickeny on the one and either lots of red meat or some seafood on the other side... slap a sweet chili chicken slice on top of a seafood slice with some extra garlic and chili drops... super tasty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> That sounds awesome. But would swop for rye bread


Yeah I like it with a bit of a crunch - either melba toast or crisp bread (I can't remember the maize crisp flat breads - it's been way too long away from SA). There's similar in the UK - Schar but it tastes like crap.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Who has strange pizza toppings / choices? ... (_I guess this is where my culinary alter ego is exposed_) ...


Capers and olives, had that at work a couple of years ago at a work end of year function. Those were so good - everyone thought I was crazy to have capers and olives together but these make a great combo. 

A friend introduced me to a peri peri chicken liver one - it was so good!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/2/21)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I like it with a bit of a crunch - either melba toast or crisp bread (I can't remember the maize crisp flat breads - it's been way too long away from SA). There's similar in the UK - Schar but it tastes like crap.



The Cracker Bread?







Just seal it up once done for if you leave it out for an hour it becomes chewy like a toffee...

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/2/21)

Room Fogger said:


> Sandwich spread sarmie


Good ol' Kameel Kots Broodjie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (9/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The Cracker Bread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that one - but maize is my favourite one.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (9/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> My limits on "strangeness" are pretty normal, with my favourite snack(s) / quick meals being;
> 
> Sandwich Spread Sarmie with extra mayo
> Cheese and Marmite Sarmie
> ...



Avo, cheddar,or Gouda black pepper on toast...
Wait for it,.




Along with smoked Snoek.






I told you so!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (9/2/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Dip your McD's skinny fries in their soft serve.
> 
> Don't hate it 'till you try it!


+1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (9/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> In the light of recent posts on another thread, some interesting food recipes, aka Questionable Culinary Concoctions, has come to light.
> 
> Thanks to the likes of @Drikusw , @RainstormZA and @Intuthu Kagesi 's dad, I am glad to see my pallet for food is not as strange as I thought.
> 
> ...



Nothing questionable about bacon and banana - it's a match made in heaven!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (9/2/21)

I love banana and chocolate. One bite of banana, next bite of chocolate - usually a Bar One. Yummy!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> For me its fish paste on toast. Loved it since a boy, just smells horrible



Fishpaste on toast is divine!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/2/21)

Let's not forget @ARYANTO's Coke and Zoo biscuits  which got him - and many of us too - through lockdown!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/2/21)

Roasted leg of lamb / pork with a smidgen strawberry or cranberry jam on the side 
Chilli chocolate
Frozen condensed milk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (10/2/21)

Weird but nice :
Mango and Chili Powder or pineapple and marsala mix on a stick, sold on the beachfront Durbs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Mr. B (10/2/21)

I knew a guy who loved golden syrup on his boerewors rolls... Personally I've never tried it but I'll never forget that odd combination

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/2/21)

Mr. B said:


> I knew a guy who loved golden syrup on his boerewors rolls... Personally I've never tried it but I'll never forget that odd combination



I can't knock that, as I like either an apricot jam or honey glaze on a gammon or spare ribs, and a preserve generally goes well with game

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (10/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Weird but nice :
> Mango and Chili Powder or pineapple and marsala mix on a stick, sold on the beachfront Durbs.


Omg that’s one of the things I miss in SA - it’s not the same making them at home, you have to go to the beach as they taste way better there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (10/2/21)

My mate often has Tik Tik

He is so poor that they have to hang a piece of cheap cooked meat on a string, then they sit around the table with a bowl of pap. They take the pap in the fingers and Tik Tik against the meat to get a bit of flavour.

lasts three days man.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/2/21)

Stranger said:


> My mate often has Tik Tik
> 
> He is so poor that they have to hang a piece of cheap cooked meat on a string, then they sit around the table with a bowl of pap. They take the pap in the fingers and Tik Tik against the meat to get a bit of flavour.
> 
> lasts three days man.



... and there I was thinking it was a drug

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (10/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I can't knock that, as I like either an apricot jam or honey glaze on a gammon or spare ribs, and a preserve generally goes well with game


Braai snoek with port and apricot jam glaze, mieliepap or suurpap ( cream of tartar type, not fermented for me) with whole tomato jam on side

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (10/2/21)

When my sister was pregnant many years ago, she craved peanut butter and marmite sandwiches. I had to make them for her. I tried it once and it was surprisingly good! Haven't had them since then, but when I tried it, it was good.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/2/21)

zadiac said:


> When my sister was pregnant many years ago, she craved peanut butter and marmite sandwiches. I had to make them for her. I tried it once and it was surprisingly good! Haven't had them since then, but when I tried it, it was good.



No man @zadiac ... your sister at least had an excuse to eat them  ... pregnant woman and their cravings are a whole new kettle of fish as I'm sure most of us have witnessed

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (11/2/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> No man @zadiac ... your sister at least had an excuse to eat them  ... pregnant woman and their cravings are a whole new kettle of fish as I'm sure most of us have witnessed



Hey, people are different and even though even the thought of peanut butter and marmite sounds revolting to you, it also did to me, until I tried it and was surprised that I liked it. That was the one thing that changed my philosophy to "don't say it's bad until you try it".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/2/21)

zadiac said:


> Hey, people are different and even though even the thought of peanut butter and marmite sounds revolting to you, it also did to me, until I tried it and was surprised that I liked it. That was the one thing that changed my philosophy to "don't say it's bad until you try it".



I am exactly like that, I will eat anything, well, almost anything. And as with life my Daughter has learned the same traits. She is up for anything to eat, and if she finds it yukky, it goes flying into the bin faster than it hit her taste buds, but she will not say NO to any snack tasting session.

Funny thing is that I cannot smell if dairy is off, I have to taste it. It is always an interesting exercise if my wife thinks the yoghurt or milk is off and she is like: "does this smell off to you?"... which leads to me having to do the taste test... some days it is fine, other days it is like licking the terminals on a 9v battery... ZINGGGGGG

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/2/21)

zadiac said:


> Hey, people are different and even though even the thought of peanut butter and marmite sounds revolting to you, it also did to me, until I tried it and was surprised that I liked it. That was the one thing that changed my philosophy to "don't say it's bad until you try it".



Indeed you're right ... it's not our similarities, but rather our differences that make life interesting, and I do live life to the fullest, trying most things at least once, (_which includes peanut butter and marmite ... hence the chirp ). 
_
I think it safe to say, that after trying out various, (_bordering obscene on occasion_), dishes, plied by family and friends, that my culinary tastes are somewhat staid, however; beyond food ... I'm that friend that believes life is dynamic, and that paradigms shift, so I'll push boundaries to see if purported limits are actually *THE* limits.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (11/2/21)

I have had , frog's legs, brains, tripe, mopani worms, chicken feet, livers , heart, kidney, Haggis, Pofadder and Skilpadjies.

Chinese, Japanese, Greek, Italian, German, Austrian, Thia, Mexican, Indian, Portuguese, Malaysian, Botswana'n, South African and Tanzanian food along with many more I can't remember.

The least outstanding of them all is British food. Good and wholesome sure, but boring and to counter that, really gross . Sorry but faggots and stargazer pies are gross and disgusting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/2/21)

Stranger said:


> I have had , frog's legs, brains, tripe, mopani worms, chicken feet, livers , heart, kidney, Haggis, Pofadder and Skilpadjies.
> 
> Chinese, Japanese, Greek, Italian, German, Austrian, Thia, Mexican, Indian, Portuguese, Malaysian, Botswana'n, South African and Tanzanian food along with many more I can't remember.
> 
> The least outstanding of them all is British food. Good and wholesome sure, but boring and to counter that, really gross . Sorry but faggots and stargazer pies are gross and disgusting.


Faggots? You sure you spelled that correctly?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Faggots? You sure you spelled that correctly?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (11/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Faggots? You sure you spelled that correctly?



sure did
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faggot_(food)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (11/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/2/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 222188


Cant say ive ever had faggot for dinner

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Cant say ive ever had faggot for dinner



I cant say I'd ever like to try one either

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (11/2/21)

Stranger said:


> I have had , frog's legs, brains, tripe, mopani worms, chicken feet, livers , heart, kidney, Haggis, Pofadder and Skilpadjies.
> 
> Chinese, Japanese, Greek, Italian, German, Austrian, Thia, Mexican, Indian, Portuguese, Malaysian, Botswana'n, South African and Tanzanian food along with many more I can't remember.
> 
> The least outstanding of them all is British food. Good and wholesome sure, but boring and to counter that, really gross . Sorry but faggots and stargazer pies are gross and disgusting.


Yeah try Haggis.... Ew. No thanks.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (12/2/21)

My wife eats grapes on bread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/2/21)

THE REAPER said:


> My wife eats grapes on bread.



It's like jam..... just not.... hahaha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/21)

THE REAPER said:


> My wife eats grapes on bread.



I can see the reasoning behind this with all the alcohol bans. Eat grapes and then bread for yeast, early morning, ferment during the day, have a wine buzz by evening....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER (12/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I can see the reasoning behind this with all the alcohol bans. Eat grapes and then bread for yeast, early morning, ferment during the day, have a wine buzz by evening....


Never thought of it this way maybe she is on to something.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (12/2/21)

Resistance said:


> Avo, cheddar,or Gouda black pepper on toast...
> Wait for it,.
> 
> 
> ...


I like smoked salmon or trout spread on toast

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/2/21)

Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs just introduced me to this... delicious little snacks...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------

